# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Объектив Canon 70-200mm f/4.0L IS USM EF

## SavchukM

Продам объектив в отличном состоянии,полный комплект+защитный +поляризационный фильтр.Объективу 6 лет,в пользовании практически не был.Более подробно и фото объектива - в ЛС

----------

